# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Long ĐìnhNguyệt Quý, Bánh trung thu  tuyệt phẩm Hồng Kông

## nha hang gia vien

*Nhà hàng Long Đình* trân trọng giới thiệu sản phẩm *Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình* với các hương vị đặc trưng của *bánh trung thu Hồng Kông*. Sản phẩm *bánh trung thu* có một đặc trưng riêng, đó là mỗi năm chỉ xuất hiện trong một khoảng thời gian ngắn ngủi xung quanh ngày *rằm tháng tám*. Do đó, mỗi chiếc bánh ra đời trong sự trông đợi của rất nhiều người. Trong cái nhịp điệu đều đặn của quy trình làm bánh, người nghệ nhân Hong Kong có dịp được tiếp xúc với những nguyên liệu thượng hạng nhất. 


Long Đình Nguyệt Quý với bảy chiếc bánh tượng trưng cho chòm sao Thất Tinh Bắc Đẩu.
Giữa hộp là chiếc bánh lớn hình tròn tượng trưng cho sao Bắc Đẩu - ngôi sao sáng nhất, thể hiện ánh sáng niềm tin và sự đoàn tụ sum vầy. 

Khó có thể nói cho rành rọt sắc vàng mật ong của vỏ hay vị dịu ngọt của bánh quyến rũ môi người. Nhưng một điều chẳng thể phủ nhận, chính sự mới lạ của hương vị trong sự quen thuộc của nguyên liệu, vẻ sang trọng trong thiết kế, bài trí hộp bánh đã tạo nên sự độc đáo,  độc đáo của Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình. 

Đội ngũ nhân viên PG, PB tặng quà được Long Đình tuyển và đào tạo chuyên nghiệp. Món quà ý thức đầy ý nghĩa sẽ được Long Đình trao tặng tới tận tay gia đình, đối tác theo yêu cầu của quý khách hàng với nghi thức tặng quà trọng thể và chuyên nghiệp nhất.

*Bánh Trung thu Long Đình – Cả tâm tình gửi trao*

Bạn có thể đặt mua bánh trung thu Long Đình tại:
*Nhà hàng Long Đình 
64B Quán Sứ - Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội* 
*Điện thoại: 04 3942 9168*

*Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 1 
288 Bà Triệu – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04 3974 5945 

Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 2 
76 Triệu Việt Vương
**Điện thoại:04 3944 7966*

Hotline: *0902 286 286
*website: longdinh.vn
website: banhtrungthulongdinh.vn

----------

